

Mozilla unveils Apps Marketplace for Developers next year, - faheemraza
http://technozooo.com/2012/02/mozilla-unveils-apps-marketplace-for-developers-next-year-submissions-opening-upcoming-days/
ozilla, a not for profit company devoted to placing the energy of the Web in peoples' arms and fingers, these days declared that the Mozilla Industry will start for designers to publish Web applications at Cellular Community The summit. By developing on start Web technological innovation like HTML5...
======
coderdude
This is fantastic. I've always been enticed by the idea of selling apps for
mobile platforms, but I knew it would mean setting the time aside to learn
either Java or Objective C with some proficiency before I could make anything
worthy of sale. The ability to construct an 'app' using the same languages and
tools that I use to make sites is an incredible boon.

I can't wait until selling HTML5 apps is commonplace. We have the Chrome store
already, and soon we will even be able to make Windows 8 apps in HTML5 (albeit
with IE9, but still!). I think a solid contender from Mozilla will also be
necessary for paid HTML5 apps to become a reality. With the major browser
vendors all backing this concept we have a great chance of it becoming not
only a reality, but a profitable alternative to selling native apps.

------
potch
The author is either a robot or speaks English as a second language. There are
a ton of factual inaccuracies that aren't present in the linked source
material.

------
dailycavalier
Official blog post: [http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/02/22/mozilla-
marketplace-...](http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/02/22/mozilla-marketplace-
opening-for-app-submissions-soon/)

------
switz
This is a step... albeit in the wrong direction. There shouldn't be one
Marketplace per browser/OS. We have the power to make a single unified
marketplace, why don't we. As a developer, I don't want to maintain an HTML5
app, and then have to submit it to 10 different marketplaces with 10 different
codes of conduct with 10 different formats.

~~~
ineedtosleep
Agreed, and though you've not said specifically, this is what also bothers me
about some of the "Software Center" type features (e.g. Linux Mint and
Ubuntu).

Can we not agree to have a store-like repository/front-end available for all
distros? e.g. Have one entry point where developers can submit source/apps;
set the distros supported/unsupported; go through some kind of community
approval process.

It's definitely not a small feat, but I think it would prove to be more
helpful for _everyone_ than these per device/browser/OS markets.

------
azakai
> next year

The article itself says "later this year", so I assume that is wrong.

